# Monitor übertakten. Was bringts und wo sind die Gefahren?



## Rammler2 (18. März 2016)

*Monitor übertakten. Was bringts und wo sind die Gefahren?*

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe leider bei der Suchfunktion keine richtige Antwort auf meine Fragen finden können, deswegen stelle ich sie hier mal.

Wenn ich meinen 4k-Monitor per Nvidia-Systemsteuerung übertakte, was sind die Vorteile im Detail und vorallem: Was sind die NAchteile.

Vorteile: Ich denke, das ist klar: Höhere Bildwiederholzahl: Mit DP 1.2 konnte ich statt 60HZ satte 72Hz erreichen. Ab 73 wurde kein Bild mehr angezeigt.

Nachteile: Hier kenne ich mich leider kaum aus. Weiß da einer mehr? Kann der Monitor kaputt gehen? Können Pixel kaputt gehen? Mehr Abwärme? Farbveränderungen oder Helligkeitseinbuße?
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wo da die Gefahren liegen. Wäre sehr dankbar wenn da einer mehr zuu weiß.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten. Was bringts und wo sind die Gefahren?*

Bisschen Lesestoff http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...en-mehr-performenz-auch-bei-lcd-displays.html


----------



## Rammler2 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten. Was bringts und wo sind die Gefahren?*

Danke. Habe es gelesen, aber die User sind sich wohl auch alle uneinig. Kann ich jetzt Pixelfehler riskieren? Könnte der Monitor kaputt gehen? So genau weiß es da auch keiner.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten. Was bringts und wo sind die Gefahren?*

Kaputt gehen kann immer was.
Da gibt es Monitore die halten jahrelang ne Übertaktung aus und welche gehen nach ein paar Monaten ohne Übertaktung kaputt.


----------



## drebbin (18. März 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten. Was bringts und wo sind die Gefahren?*

Wie die OC Fähigkeiten von CPUs ist das ocen von Monitoren genauso abhängig von der Güte jedes Unikats.
Wenn dein Monitor 72hz mit macht und du das auch ingame spürst!! Dann würde ich zugunsten der Langlebigkeit trotzdem auf zB 70hz zurück gehen damit der Monitor nicht dauernd am Limit läuft.
Auf eigene Gefahr ist das ganze aber sowieso immer.


----------



## Rammler2 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten. Was bringts und wo sind die Gefahren?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Kaputt gehen kann immer was.
> Da gibt es Monitore die halten jahrelang ne Übertaktung aus und welche gehen nach ein paar Monaten ohne Übertaktung kaputt.



was heißt denn kaputt? Pixeldefekte oder direkt schwarzer Bildschirm? Die Frage ist ja WELCHE Defekte bei Übertaktung auftreten können oder wahrscheinlicher werden. Bisher konnte mir das leider niemand sagen. Gibt es da Langzeitstudien?

Denke ich werde ihn in der goldenen Mitte bei 66 Hz laufen lassen. 10% ist ja auch schonmal was.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten. Was bringts und wo sind die Gefahren?*

Wüsst nicht dass es sowas gibt.
Defekte können einzelne Pixel, ganze Reihen oder das komplette Panel beinhalten.


----------



## Rammler2 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten. Was bringts und wo sind die Gefahren?*

Okay. Das ist mir das Risiko dann wohl nicht wert. Dann lasse ich ihn auf 60Hz


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten. Was bringts und wo sind die Gefahren?*

Haben sich denn die 70Hz für dich überhaupt gelohnt?


----------



## Rammler2 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten. Was bringts und wo sind die Gefahren?*

Ja schon. Fand es subjektiv etwas flüssiger. Aber der Monitor hat 600 Euro gekostet. Da muss ich kein Risiko eingehen. 
Das Problem ist bei der Sache, dass irgendwie niemand die Risiken genau kennt. Und den Monitor nahe ans Limit zu takten ist sicher nich so prickelnd. Ich bin da eher unsicher. Hinterher hab ich mir nen Schaden da rein gebrannt ins Display und dann sind 600 Euro dahin


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten. Was bringts und wo sind die Gefahren?*

Wo genau das Limit liegt, kann dir keiner genau sagen.
Bei limitiert ja die Bandbreite von DP1.2 und nicht das Panel.


----------



## Rammler2 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten. Was bringts und wo sind die Gefahren?*

Also die Sache ist halt die: Laufe ich bei 70Hz Gefahr, dass der Monitor schneller kaputt geht oder das Panel ne Macke bekommt als bei 60Hz. Das ist ja meine ganze Frage eigentlich. Was sind die Gefahren vom Monitor Overclock.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. März 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten. Was bringts und wo sind die Gefahren?*



Rammler2 schrieb:


> Also die Sache ist halt die: Laufe ich bei 70Hz Gefahr, dass der Monitor schneller kaputt geht oder das Panel ne Macke bekommt als bei 60Hz. Das ist ja meine ganze Frage eigentlich. Was sind die Gefahren vom Monitor Overclock.



Ganz sicher kann dir das keiner beantworten.
Mein Monitor läuft z.B. schon seit mehr als 2 Jahren problemlos mit 75 Hz.

Allgemein ist es so das jeder Betrieb außerhalb der "Spezifikationen" immer ein gewisses Risiko birgt.
Dem "Panel" an sich wird meiner Meinung nach bei einer Übertaktung sicher nichts geschehen - alenfalls die Eingangs-Elektronik könnte irgendwelche Probleme bereiten.

Aber: alle Schirme die ich bis jetzt "zu weit" übertaktet habe (3 Stück) haben entweder
- Bildfehler gezeigt (verschobenes Bild, flackern etc..)
oder
- "Out of Range" angezeigt

Nach Rücknahme der Übertaktung - oder wie bei meinem ein Wert von "nur" 75 Hz - war aber alles wieder OK.

*Fazit*:
Eine Garantie kann dir keiner geben - aber aus "meiner" Erfahrung isses ungefährlich.


----------



## Rammler2 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten. Was bringts und wo sind die Gefahren?*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ganz sicher kann dir das keiner beantworten.
> Mein Monitor läuft z.B. schon seit mehr als 2 Jahren problemlos mit 75 Hz.
> 
> Allgemein ist es so das jeder Betrieb außerhalb der "Spezifikationen" immer ein gewisses Risiko birgt.
> ...



Okay. Danke für die Antwort. Was war denn der Standard? 60Hz? Da ist 75Hz ja mal eben 25% OC.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. März 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten. Was bringts und wo sind die Gefahren?*



Rammler2 schrieb:


> Okay. Danke für die Antwort. Was war denn der Standard? 60Hz? Da ist 75Hz ja mal eben 25% OC.



Ja - 60Hz.
Und bei BF4 merkt man - oder besser ICH - den Unterschied zu 75 Hz sofort.


----------



## Rammler2 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten. Was bringts und wo sind die Gefahren?*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ja - 60Hz.
> Und bei BF4 merkt man - oder besser ICH - den Unterschied zu 75 Hz sofort.




Und das läuft schon seit 2 Jahren fehlerfrei? Das ist doch mal erfreulich. Ich wunder mich nur, dass da keiner was genau zu weiß. OC von Grafikkarten und Cpu ist sehr weit bekannt und auch analysiert. Nur bei Monitoren weiß noch keiner was die Auswirkungen sein können.


----------



## drebbin (19. März 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten. Was bringts und wo sind die Gefahren?*

Also meiner läuft statt 60 mit 66hz was allerdings auch das Limit ist.
Der Monitor läuft schon seit knapp 2 Jahren sozusagen am Limit und bisher gab es keine Fehler Erscheinung, alles wie am ersten Tag...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. März 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten. Was bringts und wo sind die Gefahren?*



Rammler2 schrieb:


> Und das läuft schon seit 2 Jahren fehlerfrei? Das ist doch mal erfreulich. Ich wunder mich nur, dass da keiner was genau zu weiß. OC von Grafikkarten und Cpu ist sehr weit bekannt und auch analysiert. Nur bei Monitoren weiß noch keiner was die Auswirkungen sein können.



Ja - mit kleineren "Aussetzern" läuft auch 78Hz - aber wenn das Bild alle 10 Sekunden kurz flackert spielt es sich nicht gut


----------



## Rammler2 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten. Was bringts und wo sind die Gefahren?*

Also klingt es ja eigentlich sicher...... Hmm leider gibt es dazu ja keine Langzeitstudie.


----------



## gioy808 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Monitor übertakten. Was bringts und wo sind die Gefahren?*

Ich kann die Aussagen bestätigen, habe zuvor 2 Jahre Lang meinen Fernseher auf 70Hz übertaktet und nun habe ich 4x den FLATRON W2242T von 60Hz auf 75Hz gebracht. Alle laufen nun schon seit einiger Zeit fehlerfrei und ich würde für meinen Teil behaupten, dass Monitor übertakten recht ungefährlich ist und ohne Sorge ausprobiert werden könnte, vorzugsweise erst einmal in kleinen Schritten.

Viel Erfolg


----------

